# Vistana Villages vs. Vistana Resort



## TeamDean (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi!

We are looking at picking up a resale in Orlando and are trying to figure out the differences between Vistana Villages and Vistana Resort.

We know that one is a little closer to Disney, but have had a hard time finding the advantages/disadvantages to one versus the other, especially for our kids.  So, is either VV or VR more kid friendly than the other and is there a reason why we should choose one or the other (more pools, amenities, etc.)?

We have not been to either property so any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks is advance.

Michael and Beth


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 14, 2008)

*Vistana Orlando = Older.  Vistana Villages = Newer.*




TeamDean said:


> We have not been to either property so any information would be greatly appreciated.


We own non-Vistana timeshares in Orlando & elsewhere, but managed to swing exchanges into Vistana Orlando (2003, our 1st timeshare exchange) & also into Vistana Villages (2007, RCI Instant Exchange -- 7*,*500 points).  Both units where we stayed were super-nice 2BR villas. 

Vistana Orlando is slightly closer to the Disney theme parks than Vistana Villages, but the difference is trivial unless you're traveling on foot or by bicycle. 

Vistana Orlando is a humongous complex with plenty of on-site features & amenities offset by the sheer size of the compound with multiple sections, security checkpoints, & all that.  Plus, some the older sections of walk-up buildings are starting to show their age, while the newer elevator mid-rise buildings are more up to date in all respects.  We lucked into a nice elevator building right across the parking zone from the walk-ups.  If you're exchanging in, it's a crapshoot as to what section you'll get.  Ditto if you're buying resale -- unless you do considerable research ahead of time. 

Vistana Villages is just 3 sections, all very nice in our experience -- but some recent TUG-BBS accounts & _TUG Reviews_ descriptions have complained of incipient shabbiness in the original section that we saw on tour in 2003 (for freebies) while we were staying over at Vistana Orlando on exchange.  If those accounts are accurate, I suspect the shortcomings will be remedied by the regular schedule of renovations at the original section.  The 2 more recent sections are still new & newish, respectively. 

We rate Vistana Villages highly based on our initial _WOW !_ 2003 tour impression & also on our exchange stay there in 2007, which is described in detail in the TUG Reviews section. 

If I were in the market for another timeshare (which I need like a toad needs a toolbox), I'd skip Vistana Orlando because of its size & the uncertainty of which sections are old & which newish, & I'd go for Vistana Villages in a flash if I could snag a bargain resale unit there. 

Vistana Orlando & Vistana Villages are affiliated with Sheraton or StarWood or some such timeshare system that has its own voluntary & mandatory & solid-gold & platinum-plated VIP Executive system that I can't begin to understand or get interested in.  The best I can figure out about it before my eyeballs glaze over is that all that stuff has to do with exchanging within the timeshare company's larger network & is completely _mox nix_ if all you're doing is just owning & enjoying your own Vistana Orlando or Vistana Villages timeshare unit. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 14, 2008)

Would this purchase be something you would use every year?  Is that your goal?

We travel to Orlando anywhere from 5-7 weeks a year and don't own a timeshare actually located there.  We trade in with weeks we own elsewhere, especially our Colorado summer weeks, and can even get into the very best resorts with our very low-season blue weeks (recently paid $1.00 for that week ). 

As a matter of fact, we own at a resort that will trade into Vistana Villages for two-for-one (almost) weeks in a two bedroom, for a total of $590+$139(II exchange fee) +$299 (the $299 is a bonus week we get from II for depositing the week).   We paid $1.00 for that very red high-season week, too!  We also trade into the Marriotts and many other high-end resorts in Orlando.  No need to pay those high maintenance fees to accomplish great vacation stays in Orlando. 

I guess my advice is always the same: buy elsewhere in prime season and trade into Orlando during prime season.   Orlando is overbuilt, with at least 100 resorts within a few minutes of Disney property.  

If you are considering a purchase at a Vistana for trading purposes within the Starwood system, then I change my mind about the above advice.  

By the way, the only Orlando timeshare I have been tempted to purchase (never been to a sales pitch for this one) is Hilton.  It's a great points system, is flexible, and I could get the value out of those points.  Seth Nock sells HGVC.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 14, 2008)

If you join TUG you can access the extensive TUG reviews for these 2 properties.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 14, 2008)

Also, if you attended a timeshare presentation and were told, "Orlando is the number one vacation destination, so demand in Orlando is high and exchange power is second-to-none!"  This is so NOT true.  

Orlando is the number one vacation destination--very true statement.  But it is also so overbuilt that supply exceeds demand much of the year.  

Buy somewhere with high demand and less availability than demand, and you have the perfect solution to your vacation needs.  Orlando still books up in the summer, don't get me wrong, but planning six months ahead, you can pull Marriott Cypress Harbour very easily for any summer week you want.  This is one of our favorite Orlando resorts.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 14, 2008)

The key difference between Vistana and VV is that the first two phases of VV are what is called "Starwood mandatory".  If you buy in those two phases, you will get membership in the Starwood Vacation network and can trade your unit in to Starwood for Staroptions, These are points which let you go to the other starwood resorts around the world. Also because of this these weeks are alot more money than Vistana. 

But if visiting Orlando is what you want, Cindy is right, you can own in other areas of the US and have little trouble trading into Orlando.


PS: Vistana has one really nice thing about it. It is a cheap "RCI point" resort. Many resorts charge $3000 to have your week converted to RCI points, Vistana does it for ~$200!   This makes Vistana one of the best buys as a RCI point resort. ( it make be cheap to buy into, but the MFs are also a big factor in buying an RCI point resort)


----------



## TeamDean (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi-

Thanks for the info.  We do understand the mandatory and voluntary phases.  We were really interested in the differences between the resorts.  Starwood's description of the properties is really lacking, and all of the other reviews and descriptions that we find seem to confuse the two properties, so we are not sure which is accurate.

For example, do both properties have 7 pools, 7 hot tubs and a waterfall?  Do they both have playgrounds?  Do they both have little $5 shops for kids? 

We would not choose Orlando as a frequent destination, however, DCFS would take us away if we didn't bring our kids to Disney.  So, we want to make sure that we pick the place that is most kid friendly.  On the surface, that seemed to be the Resort.  The Villages seem to be more upscale and adult focused.  But I could be totally wrong   

We did officially join TUG today, so we will check out the reviews and see if that helps!

Beth


----------



## Robert D (Mar 14, 2008)

I own at Vistana Resort (Cascades section) and have been thru the resort but never stayed there - have rented my unit each year since I bought it.  We stayed at Vistana Villages last May by renting a unit there. We attended a TS presentation while at VV and were told by one of the reps and others that VR has more kids activities and is more kid friendly. VV is not as large as VR (but it's still huge) and doesn't have 7 pools (has 3-4) but it is newer and much nicer than most of the sections at VR.  Yes, VR is not part of the Starwood Vacation Network and you can't do internal trades, but a comparable unit at VV will probably cost 10 times as much as VR, maybe more.  If you buy at VR, you only want to buy in the Cascades or Lakes sections, which are by far the nicest and newest sections and be sure that it floats weeks 1-52 so you can reserve any week you want.

All that said, I think the key question is how often you would go to Orlando and more importantly, when you would go. If you're going often and have to go there when kids are out of school such as spring break or summer, then buying at VR makes sense.  On the other hand, if you plan to go while kids are in school, even if you go every year, you don't need to buy a TS at all - you can rent at most resorts, including these two, at less than the maintenance fee. As an example, you can rent a 2BR Getaway week on II at several Marriotts in most of these months for under $600 for a week. I'm sure the maint. fee is a lot more than that.  However, rents and availability for prime spring break or summer weeks at high end resorts will be a lot more expensive and less available.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have stayed at both and own at VR (Cascades). I agree that VR is more "kid friendly" right now. I'm told that this may change as VV gets larger. The thing with VR is that you have to be VERY careful about what section you buy. There are wild variations in quality among sections. I'm not kidding. 

Also, many of the sections at VR are undergoing or about to undergo special assessments/renovations. So factor that into your calculation. Cascades is lovely and we would stay there anytime. We actually prefer VR Cascades to VV :ignore: (heresy, I know...).


----------



## Transit (Mar 15, 2008)

The refurb photo's/plans for the older sections of Vistana look fantastic.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 15, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> PS: Vistana has one really nice thing about it. It is a cheap "RCI point" resort. Many resorts charge $3000 to have your week converted to RCI points, Vistana does it for ~$200!   This makes Vistana one of the best buys as a RCI point resort. ( it make be cheap to buy into, but the MFs are also a big factor in buying an RCI point resort)



Hmmmmm .......

Sheraton PGA resort in Port St Lucie is a member of the Vistana Vacation Club VVC.
You can reserve at the home resort or at the 10 month mark, at Vistana Lakes at Sheraton Vistana Resort and Vistana Cascades at Sheraton Vistana Resort.
Do you think PGA would be eligible for this conversion?
And if you covert, can u go back?


----------



## capjak (Mar 15, 2008)

*Orlando Resorts*

I have been to Marriotts (cypress harbor,grand vista,Royal Palms), Hiltons (seaworld, viewed Tuscany), Sheratons (vistana resort and villiages viewed not stayed) and I own at Disney.

Taking DVC out of the picture for kids I would rate the ones I have stayed (cypress harbor/royal palms/grand vista/HGVC seaworld/vistana resort) at as follows (again all are very good):

1. HGVC Seaworld
2. Marriott Grand Vista
3. Marriott Cypress Harbor
4.  Marriott Royal Palms
5.  Sheraton Vistana Resort

I prefer Disney Beachclub over all these for Orlando but the others offer better value and more ops to trade outside orlando based on my TUG readings.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 15, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> Hmmmmm .......
> 
> Sheraton PGA resort in Port St Lucie is a member of the Vistana Vacation Club VVC.
> You can reserve at the home resort or at the 10 month mark, at Vistana Lakes at Sheraton Vistana Resort and Vistana Cascades at Sheraton Vistana Resort.
> ...



Answered my own question - PGA isn't in the RCI directory


----------



## SDKath (Mar 16, 2008)

Is SVV still selling through Starwood?  Do they sell the Volunatry Amelia only or are there some of the Bella and Key West ones for sale as well?  Or are the M sections resale only at this point?

Thanks!  Katherine


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 16, 2008)

i think you meant SVR, Svv is up and building. the resort is not building anymore. the SVV still has a few bella and key west. they get them back so people can "upgrade" to ameilia and the st. augustine sections. even though we know that it is really not an upgrade because they are giving up mandatory for voluntary.  

and they don't seem to realize once you own at SVV you can request any section when making your reservation. bella has already had an update so every unit is great.:


----------

